# UK Excel User Group Conference



## xld (Dec 6, 2008)

A meeting of the above group will take place on *Wednesday 1st and Thursday 2nd April 2009 in London*. This *FREE* event has some fantastic speakers from the Excel community.

The agenda for the two days is outlined below and you can book for either or both days by emailing bookings@excelusergroup.org.

Microsoft will be providing the venue and the hospitality and we look forward to a great and informative couple of days. The agenda is below, but if you want the full version with session details and speaker bios, you can download the Word document file here.


*Venue: 
**Microsoft London (Cardinal Place)* 
100 Victoria Street 
London SW1E 5JL 
Tel: 0870 60 10 100

Agenda:

*Wednesday 1st April 2009*

<table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>*Time*</td><td>*Event*</td><td>*Speaker*</td></tr><tr><td>9:15am - 9:45am</td><td>Registration & coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>9:45am - 10:00am</td><td>Welcome</td><td>Nick Hodge</td></tr><tr><td>10:00am - 10:45am</td><td>Working smart with the Excel grid</td><td>Simon Murphy</td></tr><tr><td>10:45am - 11:45am</td><td>Intermediate functions</td><td>Bob Phillips</td></tr><tr><td>11:45am - 12:15pm</td><td>Coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>12:15pm - 1:15pm</td><td>What's in a name?</td><td>Charles Williams</td></tr><tr><td>1:15pm - 2:00pm</td><td>Lunch</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>2:00pm - 2:45pm</td><td>TBA</td><td>Microsoft</td></tr><tr><td>2:45pm - 3:30pm</td><td>Tips and tricks in charting</td><td>Andy Pope</td></tr><tr><td>3:30pm - 4:00pm</td><td>Coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>4:00pm - 5:00pm</td><td>Pivot tables</td><td>Roger Govier</td></tr><tr><td>5:00pm - 5:30pm</td><td>Pre-submitted Q&A</td><td>All</td></tr><tr><td>5:30pm - Late</td><td>Dinner, drinks, etc</td><td>All (Inc. Delegates)</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Thursday 2nd April 2009*

<table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>*Time*</td><td>*Event*</td><td>*Speaker*</td></tr><tr><td>8:30am - 9:00am</td><td>Registration & coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>9:00am - 9:15am</td><td>Welcome</td><td>Nick Hodge</td></tr><tr><td>9:15am - 10:00am</td><td>Data exchange</td><td>Nick Hodge</td></tr><tr><td>10:00am - 11:00am</td><td>VBA - It's in everyone's reach</td><td>Simon Murphy</td></tr><tr><td>11:00am - 11:30am</td><td>Coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>11:30am - 12:45pm</td><td>Information - Visualising data</td><td>Andy Pope & Bob Phillips</td></tr><tr><td>12:45pm - 1:30pm</td><td>Lunch</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>1:30pm - 2:15pm</td><td>Arrays and array functions</td><td>Bob Phillips</td></tr><tr><td>2:15pm - 3:15pm</td><td>Speeding up Excel</td><td>Charles Williams</td></tr><tr><td>3:15pm - 3:45pm</td><td>Tea & coffee</td><td> 
</td></tr><tr><td>3:45pm - 4:30pm</td><td>Pre-submitted Q&A</td><td>All</td></tr><tr><td>4:30pm</td><td>Close</td><td> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Patience (Dec 8, 2008)

I got an alert about this from Contextures Blog which I subscribe to this morning. I got unhealthily excited about it so I feel I ought to go! It looks like one not to miss.


----------



## Domski (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice, work have said they'll pay for my transport and accomodation so I'm in.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 8, 2008)

I've signed up - nothing like the opportunity for free food and Excel!


----------



## Patience (Dec 8, 2008)

My thoughts entirely, Richard! 

I am booked up now and ready to go.


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

Domski said:


> Nice, work have said they'll pay for my transport and accomodation so I'm in.
> 
> Dom



Wow! That is a good firm, well done! Unfortunately my work won't pay for me, and I'm presenting


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> I've signed up - nothing like the opportunity for free food and Excel!



You had better be on your best behaviour, eat too much or ask awkward questions, and you are out. Your reputation precedes you!


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm signed up for the Thursday; really looking forward to the presentations and meeting some of you!

Colin


----------



## Domski (Dec 8, 2008)

xld said:


> Wow! That is a good firm, well done! Unfortunately my work won't pay for me, and I'm presenting


 
I told them that you'll teach me so much it will be worth their while. No pressure mind


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 8, 2008)

I've sent an email off to register for the Thurs also... I'll be paying my own way too Bob...


----------



## Patience (Dec 8, 2008)

xld said:


> Wow! That is a good firm, well done! Unfortunately my work won't pay for me, and I'm presenting



That's a bit naf of them.

Which section are you presenting?

As to accommodation - as a Londoner it will be OK for me. Might have to get up a bit earlier though. Meh. I'll be in a new job for then, so whether it'll be annual leave or 'training' I don't know, but I don't really mind. It's free.


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

Domski said:


> I told them that you'll teach me so much it will be worth their while. No pressure mind



Even if we can't quite achieve that, you'll meet some fabulous people, Andy Pope (a charting wizard), Charles Williams (author of FastExcel), Simon Murphy (a very amusing, very aware developer with some great thoughts), Nick Hodge (talks for England, and well), Roger Govier (he's Welsh, but we won't hold that against him), and myself; as well as other delegates, many of whom you will know by reputation from the forums. And the networking/socialising makes these events great; weve held previous incarnations of this, in these cases the delegates had to pay, and meeting the guys was the best part - no question.


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

Patience said:


> That's a bit naf of them.
> 
> Which section are you presenting?
> 
> As to accommodation - as a Londoner it will be OK for me. Might have to get up a bit earlier though. Meh. I'll be in a new job for then, so whether it'll be annual leave or 'training' I don't know, but I don't really mind. It's free.



It was joke Bryony, I work for myself. I am doing the two formulae presntations, and the joint presentation with Andy.


----------



## Patience (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah! 

Ooh - visualising data. Looking forward to that one!


----------



## Russ At Index (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys & Girls , 

Have signed up for both days ..........

What hotel are other Excellers staying in ????

Rich , Patience , it will be good to meet up again ... 

Russ


----------



## Domski (Dec 8, 2008)

Russ At Index said:


> What hotel are other Excellers staying in ????


 
Don't know London so any suggestions appreciated although it will probably have to be fairly cheap and cheerful for me.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep, be good to see you again Russ   And Bryony 

Since I work in London and have a trusty railcard, I will be commuting both days from Chez Schollar back in sleepy Hampshire...


----------



## Patience (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Russ - yes it will. S'been over a year! 

I'll be staying at Hotel Patience's Husband, which is no use to anyone else, but looking at the location of the seminar it isn't going to be cheap to get somewhere near by. If were having to get a room, I would probably do the whole Premier Travel Inn thing but even they hover round the £110 mark.

One of my colleagues who often stays over in London stays here - The Goodenough Club which is a similar price, but seemingly rather nicer - this is in Bloomsbury, though, which isn't an ideal location for it.


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

There are TravelLodge rooms at Aldgate East, Southwark and Tower Bridge which are £49 per night at the moment. I am at Southwark, which is walking distance.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 8, 2008)

xld said:


> You had better be on your best behaviour, eat too much or ask awkward questions, and you are out. Your reputation precedes you!


 
I may even get to buy you that drink (at last!)


----------



## Domski (Dec 8, 2008)

xld said:


> There are TravelLodge rooms at Aldgate East, Southwark and Tower Bridge which are £49 per night at the moment. I am at Southwark, which is walking distance.


 
Southwark looks best bet. I know work are coughing up but it's public money so got to be good.


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

Domski said:


> Southwark looks best bet. I know work are coughing up but it's public money so got to be good.



Yes, and you will only sleep there after all. Wed night is beer night, so when you get back it will be straight to bed


----------



## riaz (Dec 8, 2008)

If it is any help, I usually stay at Comfort Inn on Edgware Road, five minutes walk to the Edgware Road tube, Circle line to Victoria.  I have negotiated a corporate discount of £70 per room per night, breakfast included.  If there are enough of you, you might be able to negotiate something similar.

Phone +44 207 724 3569
Fax +44 207 723 7879
email stay @ co mf o rt in ne dg wa re ro ad.co.uk remove the spaces

Unfortunately, I won't be able to travel to London on those dates.  If it had only been a month later (sigh..!)


----------



## Russ At Index (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Domski , 

Long time no chat !!!!!

Are you travelling down from Leeds on the Wednesday morning ??
Or are you contemplating staying two nights in the capital ??????

Rich , Patience , i appears the "beer" section has been sorted ....
who is in charge of the "curry" section !!!!!!!

Russ


----------



## Domski (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Russ,

Pretty sure I'll just grab an early train from Leeds on the Wednesday morning and then straight back to Leeds on the Thursday although I might take the Friday off and stop down and see some mates for the weekend.

Be interesting to see what sort of grub MS lay on, curry may not be required or could be essential 

Will see what develops anyway.

Dom


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 8, 2008)

Some powerhouse names on that list.  We need to negotiate a world tour


----------



## xld (Dec 8, 2008)

Oaktree said:


> Some powerhouse names on that list.  We need to negotiate a world tour



Just cover our expenses, and I am sure that we would be up for it


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## xld (Dec 11, 2008)

Just a word of warning if you are thinking of coming to the (FREE) UK Excel user conf in April:

*Get booked in quick - its nearly full!*

There will be a waiting list, and it looks like that it will start soon, within a week of announcing the event! 

If you have booked and can no longer make it please let us know so we can give your place to the baying crowd.

If you are not bothered about the content or too busy/important to attend during the day but fancy meeting up for meal and drinks then let Nick know via the booking link  bookings@excelusergroup.org..


----------



## Russ At Index (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Jon,

Glad too see the Southampton "Curry & Beer" crew are attending !!!!!

Dom,

My wife is trying to get a deal wth one of the hotels nearby , will keep you 
posted on cost. ( She works in the travel / leisure industry )
Does your train stop en route to London from Leeds at Kettering ?? 

Oh ! Almost forgot , HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!

Russ


----------



## Domski (Dec 12, 2008)

I think work have booked me into the Travelodge at Southwark.

Not sure whether train stops there, don't recall it doing previously but usually have my head in a book and my iPod on so don't really pay much attention.

Birthday is going well cheers, survived Manchester last night, just 3 more days of celebrating in Leeds to go. My poor liver!!!

Dom


----------



## Stormseed (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish - I were in the UK just to meet you guys


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 15, 2008)

We wish you were here too Nimit!


----------



## Patience (Dec 15, 2008)

Russ At Index said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Glad too see the Southampton "Curry & Beer" crew are attending !!!!!



Shall we get T-shirts made up? That would be cool... Or not!


----------



## DiscoPistol (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder if there is a delberate ploy to get further away from Devon with each event?!?

Roll on Norwich 2010!


----------



## Domski (Dec 16, 2008)

Patience said:


> Shall we get T-shirts made up? That would be cool... Or not!


 
No offence but I'd lean towards the not side


----------



## xld (Dec 16, 2008)

DiscoPistol said:


> I wonder if there is a delberate ploy to get further away from Devon with each event?!?
> 
> Roll on Norwich 2010!



Of course, why didn't we hold it in Devon, the Excel hub of the universe; dynamic, easily accessible from all over the country, and loads of cheap accomodation. The 'Totnes Excel Conference' - that has gravitas does it not?


----------



## DiscoPistol (Dec 16, 2008)

Totnes is nowhere near me in Devon!

Selfish........


----------



## xld (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry, the 'Cullompton Excel Conference' then.


----------



## DiscoPistol (Dec 16, 2008)

Now I'm just scared that you know where I live!

All joking aside though I'm looking forward to the Conference. Always good to meet like minded folks.


----------



## Patience (Dec 16, 2008)

Domski said:


> No offence but I'd lean towards the not side




S'all right, Domski, I am totally on the same side as you!

I have no intention of turning this conference into a naf Hen Do type event! Goodness.


----------



## Domski (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm only mildly concerned I may not be able to take on the three of you at the eer/curry challenge being the only Leeds representative <wink>


----------



## xld (Dec 16, 2008)

DiscoPistol said:


> Now I'm just scared that you know where I live!
> 
> All joking aside though I'm looking forward to the Conference. Always good to meet like minded folks.



Well I am one of the organisers, and I did notice you seeing as you are from the centre of the Excel universe.


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 16, 2008)

Out of interest, if both days are fully subscribed, how many people will be attending the talks each day?


----------



## xld (Dec 16, 2008)

Assuming no no-shows, approx. 104, and they are fully-subscribed.


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a good number. 

Now it's just a question of finding the MrExcelers in the crowd. Failing name badges, I'll just head towards the raucous group.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 17, 2008)

surely red carnations ?


----------



## Domski (Dec 17, 2008)

Just put a case of lager in the middle of the floor and see who gets to it first


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess any of you guys who are attending will have received the e-mail about going for grub in the evening of the fool's day.

Any thoughts?

Dom


----------



## Patience (Mar 9, 2009)

I did receive it - and have now read it...

To be honest, I don't really mind what I eat (with in reason.) I don't know how many Mr Excellers are going, or how easy it would be to corodinate, but it would be nice if we could get to the same place.

Would a poll thead be useful?


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Good thinking, I'll set one up.

Dom


----------



## Patience (Mar 9, 2009)

I make it Bob, Richard, Dom, Russ, Jon, Colin and me from the looks of this thread. Is there anyone else?


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

That's what I got unless there's any going incognito.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 9, 2009)

I put down for a Curry!!!


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Thought you might!!!


----------



## njimack (Mar 9, 2009)

Patience said:


> I make it Bob, Richard, Dom, Russ, Jon, Colin and me from the looks of this thread. Is there anyone else?



Hi!

I'm going as well.


----------



## Patience (Mar 9, 2009)

Go and vote for your food choice! The curry fans are dominating at the moment!


----------



## Russ At Index (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi , Bryony , Rich , Domski , Jon..... Etc , Etc , 

Curry. 

Or maybe it is ................ APRIL FHALS DAY !!!!!

Russ


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Register the vote then Russ: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376287

I was a little concerned about the Traditional option. As Bill Bryson once so finely put it local delicacies are generally such because they are so foul that nobody else in the world would dream to eat them 

I guess they could mean a steak house or something similar though which would always be high on my agenda as long as it's cooked right, i.e. mooing!!!


----------



## Patience (Mar 9, 2009)

Russ At Index said:


> Hi , Bryony , Rich , Domski , Jon..... Etc , Etc ,
> 
> Curry.
> 
> ...




Groan!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 9, 2009)

Domski said:


> Register the vote then Russ: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376287
> 
> I was a little concerned about the Traditional option. As Bill Bryson once so finely put it local delicacies are generally such because they are so foul that nobody else in the world would dream to eat them
> 
> I guess they could mean a steak house or something similar though which would always be high on my agenda as long as it's cooked right, i.e. mooing!!!



I have it on good authority (from Roger Govier) it means Cafe Rouge...


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Patience said:


> Groan!



Now you've made me think about that again. It was bad enough the first time I read it!!!


----------



## Patience (Mar 10, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I have it on good authority (from Roger Govier) it means Cafe Rouge...



So 'traditional' means 'pseudo-french', then?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 10, 2009)

Not being a fan of Cafe Rouge I would call it 'slop'


----------



## Colin Legg (Apr 1, 2009)

Really looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow!


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 2, 2009)

Okey-doke.  The party is over.  So which one of y'all is gonna post some pics?


----------



## Domski (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Okey-doke.  The party is over.  So which one of y'all is gonna post some pics?



Forgot my camera on day one and was too busy trying to hold the top of my head on to prevent information overflow today to think about taking photos.

Was a really great couple of days, would recommend anyone going to the autumn session if they get the chance!

Good to finally put a real face to some of the folk who I 'see' on here regularly.

A big thank you to all the guys who gave their time to put the whole thing together!!!


----------



## Colin Legg (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Bob took some photos so he might upload them somewhere?


Many thanks to Nick, Bob and all the other people who volunteered their time to organise the event and make presentations. I had a really good time and it was nice to meet some of the guys and gals who post here.


----------



## xld (Apr 5, 2009)

A few, far too few, pics at http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/xld.bob/EUC2009?authkey=Gv1sRgCInI_OSvi8iHgQE#


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 6, 2009)

You can actually see the very top of my head (just the hair) in one of the pics


----------



## Patience (Apr 6, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> You can actually see the very top of my head (just the hair) in one of the pics




Yup - pic 15 - that is my hair, and Russ's on the left of me.

No, really it is. Can't you tell?


----------



## Colin Legg (Apr 6, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> You can actually see the very top of my head (just the hair) in one of the pics


 
If someone could see the top of my head I wish I would be able to say they would see some hair! 

Sadly no photos of Bob making his presentations.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd just like to say what a fantastic event it was - Bob, your presentation on the second day with Andy Pope was really phenomenal.  It's given me plenty to think about here back at work, especially for some of the dashboard reporting I am getting involved with.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Apr 6, 2009)

Colin can be seen in pic 10 - far left row - 2nd from back (the beardy chap) - my bald pate (ears & eyes) can be seen on the far right row at the very back... a good turn out as you can see and sufficiently interesting for people to take notes


----------



## Domski (Apr 6, 2009)

> and sufficiently interesting for people to take notes


 
Ones that make absolutely no sense when I look at them for a second time as usual


----------



## xld (Apr 6, 2009)

Domski said:


> Ones that make absolutely no sense when I look at them for a second time as usual



I'm glad that I am not the only sufferer of this malaise.


----------



## xld (Apr 6, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I'd just like to say what a fantastic event it was - Bob, your presentation on the second day with Andy Pope was really phenomenal.  It's given me plenty to think about here back at work, especially for some of the dashboard reporting I am getting involved with.



Thanks Richard. Andy and I have already started talking about how to do it better next time, slicker and to schedule. The October crowd can only benefit from your experiences.

Do you think master classes would be well received? THis would be a more intense couple of hours with 5-10 people who would follow along with their laptops. I thought of offering one on programming the VBIDE, maybe someone could do an addins one, and so on.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes I think that would be very well received (for the more advanced attendees).  I would certainly appreciate something like that.


----------



## xld (Apr 6, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Yes I think that would be very well received (for the more advanced attendees).  I would certainly appreciate something like that.



Although we expected a diversity of attendees at the conference, I think there were two things that caught us a little unprepared, the number of very inexperienced delegates, and the interaction (we had expected it to be more like a lecture with so many - not that we wanted it that way, but we did expect it).

Again, we are, or at least I am, expecting a less experienced crowd for October, I am working on the premise that by the amount of their online participation, the early birds saw it sooner and are more experienced, the later registrations are less so.


----------



## gingerafro (Apr 6, 2009)

we'll I'm in for the October sessions so hope to see some familiar faces (names) there.  I'll have my MrExcel username as well as my real one (and I'll be ginger).


----------



## Domski (Apr 6, 2009)

xld said:


> Although we expected a diversity of attendees at the conference, I think there were two things that caught us a little unprepared, the number of very inexperienced delegates, and the interaction (we had expected it to be more like a lecture with so many - not that we wanted it that way, but we did expect it).
> 
> Again, we are, or at least I am, expecting a less experienced crowd for October, I am working on the premise that by the amount of their online participation, the early birds saw it sooner and are more experienced, the later registrations are less so.



I think it's very difficult to pitch these things.

Whilst I'm by no means in the higher echelons of the experience bracket I arrived correctly expecting a lot of people there to know at least as much as myself if not far more. As with many things Excel it's how you bring it all together that makes the big difference and it's that which made the whole event so intriguing for me.

I'm glad it was less like a lecture although I am looking forward to getting my hands on notes to see what you guys didn't quite get round to in your presentations due to the interruptions.

Dom


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

Domski said:


> I'm glad it was less like a lecture ...



I agree, it was more fun as it worked out, we were able to be more like our real selves, and not just Excel spouting automatons.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Apr 7, 2009)

I would still dearly love for someone to put on a high-brow conference for the advanced user ... it was clearly difficult last week given the numbers involved who had never coded VBA and/or never used an Array etc...  I was quite surprised by the split - equally there were obviously a lot of people in attendance who were at the other end of the scale.

I think the Array topic on Thurs was particularly difficult - those that had never used them found themselves out of their depth very quickly and unable to follow thereafter whereas those that did have experience probably wanted to go into the really clever stuff which was touched on briefly (IMO) with the likes of date calcs using INDIRECT etc... 

IMO I would say that it would be worth offering 2 versions of that topic - one for the newbies/intermediates and one for the more advanced user who has used array's for a while ... 

The point/Q I raised at the conf. was that for me a CSE is useful really only when 1 Sumproduct can not achieve the same result, eg for a quick MIN(IF or MAX(IF or even (pre XL2007) AVERAGE(IF ... and these are easy to demo... for the more complex Sum & Count I think it's better to concentrate on Sumproduct given it's greater robustness.  

I guess for me the advanced stuff would constitute a general overview of how Arrays are processed etc - ie the general mechanics - to that end I know Colin and yourself have had a few discussions here on that topic and it was that type (level) of discussion that I was expecting last week.  

I think you were caught between a rock and a very hard place last Thursday 

At the end of the day (he says sounding like a footballer) the problem stems from the fact that most XL users believe themselves to be Advanced... the majority obviously are not but it's a subjective thing... I've known a few people in the FP&A field who regard themselves as experts based on the fact they know what a VLOOKUP is (but not a SUMIF!).


----------



## DonkeyOte (Apr 7, 2009)

EDIT: I should probably qualify the above a little better....

When you consider who the speakers were ("count the MS MVPs") I think it's fair to say that the content of each session w(sh)ould err towards the advanced end of the scale ... There are a lot of trainers who can demonstrate the intermediate stuff with a multitude of examples, not so the advanced stuff ... there was a not inconsiderable amount of XL intellectual wealth present in the room on the Thursday and I wonder if the presenters would have preferred to focus entirely at the top end of their own knowledge base ?

I thoroughly enjoyed it by the way - it's not a criticism - just trying to give constructive feedback ...


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

DonkeyOte said:


> I would still dearly love for someone to put on a high-brow conference for the advanced user ... it was clearly difficult last week given the numbers involved who had never coded VBA and/or never used an Array etc...  I was quite surprised by the split - equally there were obviously a lot of people in attendance who were at the other end of the scale.



Me too, on both points.



DonkeyOte said:


> I think the Array topic on Thurs was particularly difficult - those that had never used them found themselves out of their depth very quickly and unable to follow thereafter whereas those that did have experience probably wanted to go into the really clever stuff which was touched on briefly (IMO) with the likes of date calcs using INDIRECT etc...



I agree, I felt I lost it very quickly on Thursday as I was getting calls to explain WTF I was doing/talking about whilst others were leading me ahead of my agenda. My intention was to go exactly where you wanted, but the lack of understanding by some pulled me back.

In retrospect, I dropped too quickly into the more esoteric techniques, not enough lead up. Problem here is that I would need 2 hours to cover the basics in more detail to give those users more chance to understand the more advanced, whilst actually doing the more advanced. 



DonkeyOte said:


> IMO I would say that it would be worth offering 2 versions of that topic - one for the newbies/intermediates and one for the more advanced user who has used array's for a while ...



Unfortunately, that would mean twice the work, and quite honestly the time eaten up by these events is enormous.



DonkeyOte said:


> The point/Q I raised at the conf. was that for me a CSE is useful really only when 1 Sumproduct can not achieve the same result, eg for a quick MIN(IF or MAX(IF or even (pre XL2007) AVERAGE(IF ... and these are easy to demo... for the more complex Sum & Count I think it's better to concentrate on Sumproduct given it's greater robustness.



So you were that b#*t'?d were you ? Again, that was on my agenda to cover as I wanted to migrate to SP having explained the mecahanics of aarray functions, because SP is just a peculiar/aprticular array formula, and its only over-arching benefit is no CSE. But as I said, I had already lost it by then so I didn't make that point well (at all?).



DonkeyOte said:


> I guess for me the advanced stuff would constitute a general overview of how Arrays are processed etc - ie the general mechanics - to that end I know Colin and yourself have had a few discussions here on that topic and it was that type (level) of discussion that I was expecting last week.



This is probably the one thing that we differ on, I don't think this was the place for this topic. This is more suited for a master class session, less scripted, more free-form, but with everyone pitching in. The conference content was really for beginners to intermediate, beyond that it is more for the event, meeting, greeting and networking.



DonkeyOte said:


> I think you were caught between a rock and a very hard place last Thursday



And didn't I feel it, but lots of masseage and they are almost working again 



DonkeyOte said:


> At the end of the day (he says sounding like a footballer) the problem stems from the fact that most XL users believe themselves to be Advanced... the majority obviously are not but it's a subjective thing... I've known a few people in the FP&A field who regard themselves as experts based on the fact they know what a VLOOKUP is (but not a SUMIF!).



True, and we have to try and cater for alland not destroy their egos/confidence (too much). As I say, I anticipate October being easier as I expect a less sophisticated crowd, truly beginners and intermediates. Unfortunately, I am re-writing both of my function presentations for that, trying to ensure it is a bit more structured around realistic examples. 

The visualisation presentation I am happy with in content, just need to cut out some of the slides (like half of them), and leave Andy to make the points about colour and data-ink in graphs, and ensure we get the timing right so that Andy has the requisite time ti build the dashboard.


----------



## Patience (Apr 7, 2009)

I consider myself a very intermediate user, I am aware of stuff I don't know, and can aspire to it, rather than thinking I know all. However, the majority of the topics I understood, could get my head round etc. I did find the Array one went a long way over my head. But then that is something I can go and learn more about. (Once I have got VBA out of the way (haha))

From my position I didn't get an overwhelming feeling of th split in abilities (although I was very aware that a lot of people were waaaaay ahead of me), but I think that was partly down to my being at the lower end of the scale, and maybe I didn't speak to enough people in the breaks. 

I did surprise myself somewhat by understanding the majority of the jokes. I was so pleased I was in a room where people didn't mind making these jokes, and more importantly no one called you a nerd for understanding and laughing. I found that comforting.


----------



## RoryA (Apr 7, 2009)

I think if anyone in _that_ company called you a nerd, it would be a compliment!


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

DonkeyOte said:


> EDIT: I should probably qualify the above a little better....
> 
> When you consider who the speakers were ("count the MS MVPs") I think it's fair to say that the content of each session w(sh)ould err towards the advanced end of the scale ... There are a lot of trainers who can demonstrate the intermediate stuff with a multitude of examples, not so the advanced stuff ... there was a not inconsiderable amount of XL intellectual wealth present in the room on the Thursday and I wonder if the presenters would have preferred to focus entirely at the top end of their own knowledge base ?
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it by the way - it's not a criticism - just trying to give constructive feedback ...



My first reply was prior to this, so to add to that.

There is a logic in what you say, but our intent was a more basic conference. I think we would like to do more advanced, but if we did, it would probably be in the form of master classes for small groups, where we would not need so much preparation but to use our overall knowledge around a theme (I have mentioned Programming the VBE, I would also like to do one on Conditional Compilation, as well as Excel based such as CF and arrays). But here we would have to be very clear if we did take that approach. It would not be fair to get someone to commit 2 days and then for them to find that we start 3,000 ft above there  capability.

And of course there is the dreaded word ... charging. It is my view, and this is just my view I haven't asked the other guys, that we should keep the basic form as a freebie, we are trying to spread the word here. But, again in my view, it seems reasonable to charge for a more advanced conference. But look what happened when we charged before, we lost money on the 2007 Cambridge conference, we didn't even cover our expenses.

It is a difficult balance, but hopefully everyone got something out of the attempt, even if it was only adding faces to names. I enjoyed the two days, I love talking Excel, I love drinking, and I love having a laugh. Sorted on all 3 fronts .


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

Patience said:


> I consider myself a very intermediate user, I am aware of stuff I don't know, and can aspire to it, rather than thinking I know all. However, the majority of the topics I understood, could get my head round etc. I did find the Array one went a long way over my head. But then that is something I can go and learn more about. (Once I have got VBA out of the way (haha))
> 
> From my position I didn't get an overwhelming feeling of th split in abilities (although I was very aware that a lot of people were waaaaay ahead of me), but I think that was partly down to my being at the lower end of the scale, and maybe I didn't speak to enough people in the breaks.



I think there were plenty there that would love to be at your ability with Excel.

I was absolutely knocked aback when, after Simon's first presentation, someone asked us to slow down as some people were very basic users (I thought Simon's was a great basic intro). 

Couple that with some of the questions I got in my Intermediate Functions presentation, I soon realised that the capability split was going to be an issue we were never going to overcome to full satisfaction.

On my array presentation, I asked if anyone had never used array formulae would they now. The response was sheepish, so I could see that that objective had failed (one guy came up to me afterwards and said he was going to), but I could also see a lot of vacant stares ( I didn't notice you ).

But all in all, some good stuff for us to work on for October - as long as I start early enough.


----------



## Colin Legg (Apr 7, 2009)

Interesting discussion.

I definitely preferred the more relaxed, less "lecture-like" atmosphere where people were allowed to freely ask questions. The only thing was that I wish that the audience had been a little more patient before asking: very often, the subsequent material of the presentation amply addressed the question at hand, which meant that the 'interruption' served no purpose except that of putting the presenter off his stride and consuming time which would have been better spent covering all of the slides and 'truly' unanswered questions at the end.

I'm really looking forward to seeing some nuggets of information in the notes on Bob's array UDFs, which is a section that was completely skipped due to time issues.


----------



## Domski (Apr 7, 2009)

> I was absolutely knocked aback when, after Simon's first presentation, someone asked us to slow down as some people were very basic users (I thought Simon's was a great basic intro).


 
That was a bit of a surprise to me, they were sitting a couple of seats from me and spent most of the first day whimpering, not sure if they came back for the second.

I was more than happy that I was able to keep up with the array presentation and didn't make a complete tit of myself when I suggested using COUNT rather than {=SUM(--ISNUMBER.... so to for my mind it was pretty spot on.

I would love to push the envelope a bit but have not 'paid' to go on an Excel course since the 'intermediate' one my work sent me on a few years ago as a) it just wasn't and b) you just never know what to expect as far as the knowledge of the trainer etc

Depending on location, topics covered and price I would definitely consider going on a paid session if I had the confidence that I would gain enough from it. I can sympathise with your views on the problem of organising paid master class events as the content is so subjective. In my line of work it is often ideas that I pick up from people that are more useful to me than higher end knowledge of the real guru side of Excel and those ideas often use thechniques that I already understand but just haven't considered how to put into place ('ickle in cell charts for one).

There's no easy answer to the whole conundrum that I can think of really but best of luck and keep up the excellent work!!!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 7, 2009)

Personally, I think for a masterclass kind of situation, you should make friends with an MVP and offer to buy their drinks all night if they bring a laptop and a copy of Excel along


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

Domski said:


> That was a bit of a surprise to me, they were sitting a couple of seats from me and spent most of the first day whimpering, not sure if they came back for the second.



LOL! When I worked for a major corpoarate a few years back they had an in-house Univesrity scheme, a bit of a help yourself training, and I did some brown-bag lunch Excel sessions. The most popular was one on Excel and Beyond, which was just working Excel more than 90% of people do. Nothing you wouldn't do and use everyday, filtering, data validation, CF and so on. This was the most popular as I said, everyone used Excel so they presumably thought they could follow along, but the number of poor lost souls was a sight to behold. And that was besides those that had resorted to doing their nails.



Domski said:


> In my line of work it is often ideas that I pick up from people that are more useful to me than higher end knowledge of the real guru side of Excel and those ...



I tend to find that I learn a technique very often before I need it, and then ... boing,serendipity strikes and I recall and I make progress.



Domski said:


> ... ideas often use thechniques that I already understand but just haven't considered how to put into place ('ickle in cell charts for one)



That is one I would love to do, but it would be fairly heavy, and the attendees would have to be very comfortable with VBA, it would need to be straight in, no time for the ebasics.


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Personally, I think for a masterclass kind of situation, you should make friends with an MVP and offer to buy their drinks all night if they bring a laptop and a copy of Excel along



What, you mean like Bombay Sapphire?


----------



## njimack (Apr 7, 2009)

> I was absolutely knocked aback when, after Simon's first presentation, someone asked us to slow down as some people were very basic users (I thought Simon's was a great basic intro).



Ditto!

I'd consider myself an Intermediate user, but most of my comments on the feedback sheet were along the lines of "content too basic".  Although I learnt a lot of stuff which I'll be able to put into practise (especially Andy's session of dashboards), I too was surprised by some of the more basic questions being asked.  

I think Simon's presentation on VBA was a missed opportunity.  If a delegate was able to understand Bob's formula for calculating the number of Xmas days that fell on a Sunday but they didn't know how to code a Message Box, it's unlikely they'll ever need to use VBA!

Just wanted to add my appreciation for the MVP's at the event, especially considering it was free.  

Oh yeah, does anyone know when/how the files will be published?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 7, 2009)

xld said:
			
		

> What, you mean like Bombay Sapphire?


I'll bring the Sapphire, you bring the laptop


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I'll bring the Sapphire, you bring the laptop



I brought the laptop last week, I didn't see the gin!


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

njimack said:


> I'd consider myself an Intermediate user, but most of my comments on the feedback sheet were along the lines of "content too basic".  Although I learnt a lot of stuff which I'll be able to put into practise (especially Andy's session of dashboards), I too was surprised by some of the more basic questions being asked.



As I said earlier, this was not a conference aimed at you guys primarily, it was a 'spread the gospel' type event, but with a few more interesting tidbits (I hope not to be jumped on in saying that our Visuals presentation and my array were in the latter category, as was Charles' performance session. I would have liked Roger's to be a bit less basic (everyone uses pivots don't they?), but the tip on decomposing a cross-tab report to a flat file was good (even if I had intended doing that one too )). It just so happened that you guys just piled in and grabbed the first 20 or so slots (not a criticism, it was great to meet those of you who made yourself known, just that the agenda should have given you a clue).



njimack said:


> I think Simon's presentation on VBA was a missed opportunity.  If a delegate was able to understand Bob's formula for calculating the number of Xmas days that fell on a Sunday but they didn't know how to code a Message Box, it's unlikely they'll ever need to use VBA!



In Simon's defence, I think this is one of the hardest to get right. I did one a couple of years back, it was pitched higher than Simon's, but I got the same comments. And Simon has some great perspectives ... anyone use Classes? Why? LOL!



njimack said:


> Oh yeah, does anyone know when/how the files will be published?



I thought Nick would have emailed you all by now. We don't want the links publicised, just for those who bothered to turn up. I will check where we are on that.

BTW it never occurred to me before that you moniker was your name, I thought it was some convoluted construction


----------



## Domski (Apr 7, 2009)

If anyone hears anything about that MS offer as well would appreciate letting me know as I just realised I put my personal e-mail on the form to sign up for it but I signed up to the conference through my work one which if means if they are checking off against a list I could get burned


----------



## njimack (Apr 7, 2009)

> BTW it never occurred to me before that you moniker was your name, I thought it was some convoluted construction



I find that I'm less likely to forget a username that consists of my first initial and my surname!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 7, 2009)

I find myself typing my name out on the keyboard as "RichardSchollar" now (without a space).  It can be frustrating


----------



## njimack (Apr 7, 2009)

> In Simon's defence, I think this is one of the hardest to get right. I did one a couple of years back, it was pitched higher than Simon's, but I got the same comments. And Simon has some great perspectives ... anyone use Classes? Why? LOL!



I appreciate that of all the subjects, VBA is the hardest to pitch at the right level.  I just assumed that given the number of MVPs, the content would be quite advanced.  Not a complaint, just an observation.  I still managed to pick up a few tips (All these years I've been writing code and I didn't know about Ctrl+Space to display Intellisense!).


----------



## Patience (Apr 7, 2009)

But then it was 'VBA - it's in everyone's reach,' which to me says - very basic. But then, in all honesty, how much can you really teach about VBA in one hour? 

I found that talk really useful for the tips on setting up your editor, as I have to admit to not really knowing what all the buttons did.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 7, 2009)

F7 was a very usefult tip for me in the VBE!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Apr 7, 2009)

If the notes / files are published, I'd really appreciate it if someone would let me have a copy. I did sign up for the event originally, but had to cancel due to pregnancy crapness. Really disappointed - especially hearing you all rave about it!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 7, 2009)

You're pregnant again Emma?  Congratulations!!!  When's the little one due?  (If you've already told me and I've forgotten then i apologise)


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

Domski said:


> If anyone hears anything about that MS offer as well would appreciate letting me know ...



BTW, what an offer! That was completely out of the blue.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Richard. Due August, so won't be able to make the October conference either - pesky kid!


----------



## RoryA (Apr 7, 2009)

You've already got one, and you're doing it _again_! Are you *mad*, woman??


----------



## cornflakegirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Erm, yes, I think so.


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> F7 was a very usefult tip for me in the VBE!



I know, I saw you look at me when I said it, it was almost respect


----------



## cornflakegirl (Apr 7, 2009)

What does F7 do?


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> What does F7 do?



It opens the code window of the object selected in the VBE explorer.

Especially useful on forms, as double-click there opens the object, and I HATE right-click>View Code.


----------



## xld (Apr 7, 2009)

njimack said:


> I appreciate that of all the subjects, VBA is the hardest to pitch at the right level.  I just assumed that given the number of MVPs, the content would be quite advanced.  Not a complaint, just an observation.  I still managed to pick up a few tips (All these years I've been writing code and I didn't know about Ctrl+Space to display Intellisense!).



Ctrl-Space is not really display Intellisense, it is an auto-complete. So if you type in a unique string it will fully complete it. It will display a list of items if it is not (yet) unique aka Intellisense, but it is a little different.

I find especially useful with constants, as I always upper case my constants, but if you enter them in code and put one letter lower case, VBA will change them all, so your constant now has a lower-case letter in it. I just type the first part of my constant, any case, and then Ctrl-Space which completes it AND upper-cases it, hence not destroying my coding style.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Apr 7, 2009)

xld said:


> Especially useful on forms, as double-click there opens the object, and I HATE right-click>View Code.



< lightbulb >Yeah, that's really annoying on forms.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Apr 7, 2009)

I learnt some little tricks too but also learnt that I'm guilty of using things "as they come out of the box" and was ashamed to say that I was guilty of many of Simon's points about VBE don'ts... 

Incidentally, congrats Emma...


----------



## Russ At Index (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy Good Friday Chaps & Chappess !!!

Sorry for not responding earlier , i have been out of action
with the dreaded lurgy , of which , I  know Mr Schollar can relate to !!

(Hi Rich , Bryony , Dom , Luke & Colin you Guys Ok ??)

Anyone had there " Thank You " from Microsoft yet ??????

My inbox appears MT from MS !!!

Finally , to Nick & all the presentation team  ,many thanks , thoroughly
enjoyed the event !!!

Reagrds

Russ


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Russ

I hope it wasn't me you caught it off of!

Glad you are feeling better now


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 10, 2009)

xld said:


> I find especially useful with constants, as I always upper case my constants, but if you enter them in code and put one letter lower case, VBA will change them all, so your constant now has a lower-case letter in it. I just type the first part of my constant, any case, and then Ctrl-Space which completes it AND upper-cases it, hence not destroying my coding style.


That does not happen to me on your garden variety constants. They retain whatever case characteristics they have in the CONST statement. That only happens to me with enumerated constants - and yes - pi**** me off every time; so I always use intellisense/autocomplete on those.

Also, not sure what you consider to be intellisense versus autocompletion; i.e. I had used the terms interchangeably as do others. If you wouldn't mind, perhaps you could clarify?


----------



## xld (Apr 10, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> That does not happen to me on your garden variety constants. They retain whatever case characteristics they have in the CONST statement. That only happens to me with enumerated constants - and yes - pi**** me off every time; so I always use intellisense/autocomplete on those.



That is what I meant also, I use enumerated constants so often and get that problem so often I failed to differentiate. Ctl-Space stops the problem though.



Greg Truby said:


> Also, not sure what you consider to be intellisense versus autocompletion; i.e. I had used the terms interchangeably as do others. If you wouldn't mind, perhaps you could clarify?



If you believe everything/anything that you read in Wikipaedia ... 

My understanding of intellisense is that it is an auto listing facility of library members, autocomplete is just that, completing a name from what is given so far, including providing a list if multiple matches.


----------



## NateO (Apr 10, 2009)

I like F7. 



xld said:


> Especially useful on forms, as double-click there opens the object, and I HATE right-click>View Code.


 
Can't say I hate this, I actually like this, too. Why is this annoying? I tend to use right-click a lot in general... I do it so quickly, it's 2nd nature.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Apr 23, 2009)

Russ At Index said:


> Anyone had there " Thank You " from Microsoft yet ??????



Yes, I'd like to ask the same thing - I've not heard diddly squat as yet... Bob ?


----------



## xld (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone received anything?


----------



## Domski (Apr 26, 2009)

xld said:


> Has anyone received anything?



Nope.


----------



## xld (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Russ At Index (May 15, 2009)

To All That Attended In April ....

Have any of you received your "Goody Bag" from MS yet ??

Bob , did you get any joy in chasing them up ???

Trust you are all well , 

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Domski (May 15, 2009)

Russ At Index said:


> To All That Attended In April ....
> 
> Have any of you received your "Goody Bag" from MS yet ??
> 
> ...


 
Nope, probably low priority for them at the moment.


----------



## xld (May 15, 2009)

I did chase it up and was told that Viral was looking for someone to do the admin associated with it, he said it should take a week.

Not very impressive is it, completely lost all that goodwill I would suggest. How not to do PR.

I will try again.


----------



## gingerafro (Sep 8, 2009)

So who is in for the October conference? Got my confirmation this week.


----------

